# dwarf African Giraffe Catfish



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

I see this guy is listed as a tank mate for cichlids. Anyone have success with one? I've been thinking about getting a sigle one for my tank.

Here's a cool video of a regular non-dwarf


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

Ths things are cool....Pity only normal ones are around my area....And they cost $70 for a 3 incher!  
But still, you have to love the giant cute cory lookalikes 

I think you should go to plannetcatfish.com and ask them. But I think they'll generally be okay with cichlids; I've seen them with Malawians, haps, stingrays, arowanas, Boulengerochromis microlepis, Fossorochromis rostratus, frontosa.....(  )


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

looks more like the normal giraffe catfish to me (cant see the barring apparent on the dwarf variety)

it also seems to be well over 8" maximum of the dwarf catfish (I'd guess it to be 12-14" long)

Giraffe catfish - Auchenoglanis occidentalis

Dwarf Giraffe Catfish-Anaspidoglanis macrostoma[/url

and thers quite a difference between them, the latter (as previously mentioned) only gets up to 8", whereas the "real" giraffe catfish gets to 3foot.


----------

